# You are my Sunshine...



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

As i sat there, questioning myself... are the honourable members of the adeptus astartes allowed to love? other than their undying loyalty to the saviour of mankind, the emperor, do they still remember who gave birth to them? Other than their bonds with their chapters do they still recognise what friendship is? Rather than die in glorious combat, do they question themselves what could i have done better? 

No my dear friends, i do not question the authority of the Adeptus Astartes nor the emperor i have once served. Have you wondered, can a space marine transform back to what they once were? a normal living being? well the answer is yes, for i am one case of the matter. I am Gramund the 8th. Once a space marine, but now i am no more but a imperial citizen. I can't feel, no... i don't understand what love is... nor friendship... i often question myself... should i have just stayed a marine then lead myself to this eternal mental suffering? it's stupid i know. But i have this tingly obsession with a lady i once remembered... i can't seem to get her out of my murky mind... not even a blurred visage... all i remembered was a flower, a flower that meant alot to me but... it fell... crimson droplets fell with it, creating a pool of...

i realised what it was... i realised what she meant to me... she was my only friend... my love... she was my sunshine...


----------

